# China, really?



## ozrugby (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep that's me, I am an expat living in and have been smoking now for a couple months.  One of the local bars had a big cast iron smoker they used to do weekend bbq's on.  I asked the manager to hook me up with a factory and shortly after was the proud owner of a brand new smoker.  Not sure what the correct name of this type is, but it has a fire box on the right, a large main grill and then a chimney with 4 shelves for additional cooking space.

I have primarily been smoking pork cuts, as that is what is really good and really available here, but I have a source for good brisket, so maybe when I get a little better at it, I will start working on my beef skills.  Anyway, found this forum on line as I try to perfect my recipes and will be following all of you as regularly as possible.

Cheers,

michael


----------



## mossymo (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad you joined us Micheal, welcome to SMF!

Have any pics you can post of that smoker you have?


----------



## ozrugby (Mar 31, 2012)

Let me see if I can figure out how to attach a picture....
	

		
			
		

		
	








There she is.  Most of you probably don't get to smoke on the 11th floor of a high rise.  Gas grill on the right to complete the "Man Kitchen."


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 31, 2012)

I might be in the neighborhood so send me a private message. I'd like to see your setup and heck I can't can't wait to see china! Planning on Seoul, China, and maybe Russia if I get lucky.


----------



## moikel (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome ! With that name I  assume your an Aussie.Few of us here now mostly from NSW,Vic,SA..Good place to be. MICK


----------



## ozrugby (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually an American that spent a year in Sydney back in 1998.  This has been my username for almost everything since I signed up for my first hotmail account.


----------



## sprky (Mar 31, 2012)

to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Michael and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF


----------



## michael ark (Apr 1, 2012)

:welcome1:  nice smoker ! I would loved to been a fly on the wall to watch you get it up their.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome Michael...I love the smoker..........


----------



## chuckles47 (Apr 1, 2012)

Love the smoker - what does a unit like that cost in China - just curious?


----------



## salbaje gato (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice smoker, I know you drive your neighbors above you "Q" razy!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to SMF it's nice to have you. Lots to learn here and great people as well.


----------



## roller (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad to have you hare...


----------



## eman (Apr 1, 2012)

welcome to the family!!!

 Got a few expats here .


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 2, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## frosty (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome Michael!  Enjoy all the assets here at SMF.


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

It came in two big crates and for 15 bucks I got them to deliver it to the balcony.  About an hour of assembly time and I was ready to season it.  All in all, not too bad at all.  Getting it down in the future, whole other story...


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

SALBAJE GATO said:


> Nice smoker, I know you drive your neighbors above you "Q" razy!




Got the top floor, so no worries there!!


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

chuckles47 said:


> Love the smoker - what does a unit like that cost in China - just curious?


I basically got it factory direct, so just under 400 USD including the cost to deliver it from the factory.  Not sure what this would go for in the states, but it is good quality metal and built very well..


----------



## venture (Apr 2, 2012)

Land of the free? 

It appears you have more freedom in China than many people have in the US?

That firebox at the right is unlikely to get heat to the upright on the left?  How do you work with that?  Fire in the main offset unit?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

Venture said:


> Land of the free?
> 
> It appears you have more freedom in China than many people have in the US?
> 
> ...


I have to thank the US media for their portrayal of China.  They make sure not too many people come over.  Don't let the secret out!

Funny you should bring up that heat issue as one of the reasons I found this forum was trying to improve my skills with this set up.  Sometimes the chimney is as much as 30 degrees cooler than the main grill.  I have not yet tried fire in the main grill area yet, but it seems like the only way to get the chimney hot.  I think if I were going to smoke a bunch of brisket or pork butts, that would be the way to go. 

Question for the experts, should I put a water pan on the bottom rack of the chimney if I have a fire in the main grill and am smoking only in the chimney?

Here is a plan that I am going to try in the next couple weeks.  Smoking ribs in the main grill with fire in the fire box.  Smoking chickens in the chimney at the same time, but dropping a couple of lumps of charcoal down in the bottom of the chimney just to keep it as hot as the main grill area.  I will put a water pan on the bottom rack just to deflect any direct heat from the chickens and catch any drippings from the meat.  I will make sure to post some pictures of the set up for people to comment on, but anyone got any initial comments on this attempt?


----------



## rondewriver (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. Loved your picture high up. Good luck.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it is a good idea to put some coals in the chimney bottom. It would be good if you could put a pizza stone about 8" above the coals in the chinmey. Maybe on a wire rack. You could drill 4-holes in the chimney put screws through and fasten with nuts. The screws protruding on the inside would hold the wire rack and pizza stone creating an indirect heat chimney...Kind of how they do it with the UDS......................Just a thought from here in Minnesota.........Let us know what you decide to do...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

Pizza stone is a great idea.  Probably don't even need the wire rack if I use 2 inch bolts that protrude into the center of the chimney.  The stone could rest on the bolts.  That would basically give me an offset smoker and a vertical smoker in one unit.

Should I be setting a water pan on top of the stone?  I am still fuzzy on the purpose of the water pan.  Is it just to regulate temperature in the smoker?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

The only reason I recommended a wire rack first is because if you drop the pizza stone it will break. Kind of a little insurance policy in my mind. You could go with a water pan or not. That would help regulate the heat and add some moisture if you did. You could put it on the pizza stone. By the way, I use a pizza stone above the heat of my kamado kooker. You can also put a turkey rack on the stone and cook a turkey like a beer can chicken cooker. Just another idea for that pizza stone. I bought mine at Bed Bath and beyond here in Minnesota made by Oneida. It comes with a rack to put the stone on. Here is the link below...

I think you are on the right track on getting some good indirect heat in that chimney. It could also be used as a warming rack when you don't do a smoke in it....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...RTBBQ2

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/pro...298&zmam=77312802&zmas=1&zmac=1&zmap=11932509


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, one more thing. I wrap my pizza ston with aluminum foil to keep it clean. Keeps grease from the food from dripping on it. You can wash them but shouldn't use soap. Water only or it will absorb the soap and smell while cooking. The stone is quiet porous so water and abrasive scrubber only on the stone. Here is the pic of the Kamado I put my stone in...The third pic show it below the drip pan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Check out the TBS below....







Have a great day....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











You can see the stone below the pan wrapped in aluminum foil...Check out the pork loin I had las t Saturday.


----------



## ozrugby (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice piece of meat.  Just read the reviews of the stone.  have you noticed the chemical small that people are complaining about?  Sounds like a good idea, next time I am in the states I am going to pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have never had a smell on mine. I wrap it with foil, top and bottom and wash it in water once in awhile. You need to cook/season it for about an hour in the oven at 400°. That what I did and never had a problem....


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

If you cant find a cheap pizza stone you can use a piece of granite (scrap) often found at counter top shops pretty cheap


----------

